# how much does it cost to hunt these days?



## mole (10 February 2009)

i used to hunt a long time ago and its something that i really enjoyed.

does anyone hunt around Gloucester and which hunt is the best to join and importantly how much does it cost now? 

i used to just get away with putting on a pony club tie and badge and pay a pound or so!  :grin:


----------



## MissMillie (10 February 2009)

TOO MUCH!
I THINK its 50 quid a day to hunt with the Berkeley


----------



## 1275gta (10 February 2009)

I think its more than that for VWH


----------



## mole (10 February 2009)

BLIMEY!!!   

wow thats alot of ££'s - i should have hung onto my pony club tie and bagde - not sure id get away with it now tho being 30!! lol :grin: :grin:


----------



## Girlracer (10 February 2009)

North Cotswold i do believe is £30 monday, £50 wednesday and £80 saturday but i'm not positive. However i rung the secretary and being a student i am £40 any day. Which considering mondays are normally £30 i thought was odd lol!

But ring the secretary and ask


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (10 February 2009)

Ours ranges from £40 upto £70 depending on which day


----------



## NJR (11 February 2009)

vistors pay a cap of about £ 70-£150 depending on quality of day expected and day of the week in our hunt (Saturday higher to dissuade folk). very few hirelings around - "private" about £ 100/day, official hirelings about £ 140-170.


----------



## combat_claire (11 February 2009)

TOO MUCH!
I THINK its 50 quid a day to hunt with the Berkeley
		
Click to expand...

I would dispute that a day cap is too much money, considering that you can pay £72 for a novice BE entry, compared with a 7 hour day in the saddle over testing fences on the hunting field. 

Just think of everything that is involved in running a hunt - the subscriptions and caps have to cover staff costs, vet fees, food, diesel, maintenance for the lorry, horses, shoeing, printing of meet cards, staff accommodation and a thousand other expenses to keep the hunt running. I can assure you that no hunt is sitting on a huge surplus in their bank account, in fact they rely heavily on the fund raising that the hunt supporters club can do throughout the year.


----------



## Weezy (11 February 2009)

Around Glocs you are looking at around £80 per day!


----------



## Girlracer (11 February 2009)

I certainly agree that the hunt have to pay for things etc etc, however there will be no future for hunting if a 'younger' generation weren't to gather an interest. For me personally, i'm 17 and a student in the future i'd like to think i'd regularly be out in the hunting field. However £40 for a day is a heck of a lot of money for me what with not being able to tow/drive a lorry plus the up-keep of the horse....


----------



## combat_claire (12 February 2009)

Which is why pretty much every hunt offers significantly reduced price membership for those under the age of 25. 

Alternatively like me, if the maths don't stack up then you can still support the hunt and hunt events without taking pony along!


----------



## LouBerry (12 February 2009)

Think it really varies round here depending on the hunt and the day. Can pay anywhere from £35 to £80 for a day out. I'm bit tight on the budget nowadays so I just have to pick and choose my days more carefully than before and roughly go once a month. Going twice next month but that's bloodhounding so cheaper than Sat country. Two for the price of one Considering our caps are what keep the hunts going I don't mind the price. I just wouldn't go on a day where the cap is £80-100, not because i begrudge it but because I haven't got it :grin:


----------



## gooseman (14 February 2009)

How much does it cost to hunt?

Almost nothing!

How much does it cost to take your horse out......a different matter.

Please remember there are thousands  of people who go hunting and never ride.


----------

